# .... Friday Pics.....



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Home grown salsa Texas Style salsa. All ingrediants were grown in the garden.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My girl fishing with artificial only last week. First few fish and she's hooked on grinding now! I'm very proud of her...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

This will make for a bad day. Be sure and check prop shaft seals now and then.....


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Wild Orchid in the Big Thicket Pine Ridge HC, will take with a camera next time, cell photo sucks, a cpl from trip to Grand Canyon....WW


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Key West Bone*

Went out with Capt Kyle. 3 Bone 1 Tarpon (got video but not a pic) chased by water spouts. Local Vodka. Visited the reef. Great food and no lack of drinks!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I might shock everyone one day and post something NOT a pen but not today LOL Nice colors on this and I made a Mother of Pearl ring for the end


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Barbed wire smokehouse in San Antonio


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

My oldest and youngest Grand Daughters....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

me and the "kids" trying out the new tent.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Tues at The Woodlands,,,,,,, The Doobies and Boston, One of my cool students got me "front row" excluding the pit,,,


Sweet show


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Video dump.

Pitch Putt and Play with my kids




My boy is so talented


Sleeping dog


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just some tomatoe pics. 

1) The largest of the year, a Mr. Stripey variety, had to go 2 pounds.
2) A good haul, all kinds. 
3) A serious salad - what you do when you've got too many tomatoes..


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*cajun paradise lodge*

had a great trip last weekend ...to cajun paradise lodge first class all the way


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

New pics of some of my longhorns..


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> had a great trip last weekend ...to cajun paradise lodge first class all the way


Someone had a big job cleaning all of those.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A few here and there


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My gym had a team in the 5K Glow Run in Angleton last weekend. It was my first 5K ... and a total blast!! We were all painted up with glow paint, acting silly before the run, getting our pics made in the glow booths and afterwards, covered in paint, nursing our aching feet. lol


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sunrise of Matagorda Bay









One of the fur babies









Being last Sunday was fathers day I have to give a shout out to one of the most incredible men I ever had the pleasure of knowing. He was a hell of a rice farmer, flounder fisherman and loved his family with a passion that was admired by many. I'm incredibly blessed to have called that angel my grandfather and would do anything to have him still here giving flatties and specks something to fear when we hit the water together. Love you Pappy and can't wait to see you again one day.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I couldn't resist posting this, every time I look at it I get a good laugh. It would appear that my dad (aka Poppy to his 2 grandkids) just couldn't help himself, and my daughter didn't seem to mind either. Sicko's. He's building a fountain for the pool and it's only water from the spout....felt the need to clarify that.
:an5:Sorry for the pic rotation.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Showmanship Winner!!*

Faith won the first official showmanship show for the state so far this year. This will be her second full attempt at becoming overall champion for the state, there are six shows left. She won the all around title the last time we tried when she was 13. Send her some luck!!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Time is slipping by fast...my "baby" girl turned 6 last sunday...


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Our Precious Tommie Girl
August 2007 â€“ June 2014

Best pup I ever hunted over. Breaks my heart that sheâ€™s gone. Hopefully sheâ€™s now hunting birds 24/7 with someone whoâ€™s a much better shot than me!

I miss you, Baby Girlâ€¦..


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Company provided lunch today. :dance:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My 07' 4X4 Sierra hit 100,000 clicks last night; I love my truck and will stay with her 'till she's paid off!!

Running strong!!:cheers:


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

This little feller ran into my garage and collapsed, doing great at wildlife rescue

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

My little man relaxing in my brothers pool. Must be nice!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

11yr. Anniversary this week! 
Daughter/dog
organization under way.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Playing with the Grandkids.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I hit the big 7 0 on Tuesday and since the Sunday before was Fathers Day My daughter put us up at the 10 Club in the San Luis Resort for Fri - Wed. 

It's a special place and the best feature is the H20 Pool and Bar. Anytime you can have a bar IN the pool...well that is a good deal right there.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My new work pets









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Ready,3 to 4's tomorrow yikes bumpy ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Headed to Surfside for the weekend!









My buddies daughter Riley, who as some of yall may remember had RSV as an infant and had to be put into NICU for a couple months.









KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Enjoyed the last evening of spring. My favorite season starts in the morning.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

OTE=Buckshot Magee;9663089]Our Precious Tommie Girl
August 2007 â€" June 2014
:walkingsm

Best pup I ever hunted over. Breaks my heart that sheâ€™s gone. Hopefully sheâ€™s now hunting birds 24/7 with someone whoâ€™s a much better shot than me!

I miss you, Baby Girlâ€¦..[/QUOTE]

Not to worry! When you get there she wont have to do all that retrieving and will be glad to get you back. Easy times again!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> My new work pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave them alone and they'll fly on, wagging their stingers behind them.

Eventually.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Blue is our hound dog that was returned three times at the pound. The girls busted him out of jail there just over 3 years ago. He's been supervising the backyard ever since.  

Hard at work, soaking up rays.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Life is good out here on the river. :texasflag


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Picking berries with my grandchildren. Little Ava's first time with the berry picking. She didn't care much for the thorns but had a blast.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

RiverRat1962 said:


> Picking berries with my grandchildren. Little Ava's first time with the berry picking. She didn't care much for the thorns but had a blast.


All the pics of your grandchildren are good but the last one should be blown up and framed. Great job!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll 2nd that !!!!!!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*A little late to the party...*

Just got back to PA from a week at Hilton Head, SC. Great weather and a great time.

Took the kids out on a 1/2 day back bay charter and they had a blast with redfish, sharks and stingrays. Had 10 or so breakoffs on the oysters/bite through leaders on reds and sharks and lost a couple trout boatside.

Saw lots of dolphins and other wildlife too. Made me miss the gulf coast....

SC slot is 15" to 23" so the reds we caught were all too big and C&R'd.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

slidelineing, 60 inch king, big jack..


----------

